# tons of cervical mucus. more then i ever seen. UPDATE!!!



## kayla's mommy

so today is the day my period is suppose to come but i havent had any cramping today or any other days before when i usually have cramps. now for the last couple of days i have been having tons of white cm. like i have to go wipe myself because its so much. could this be a good sign or is this probably an infection. anybody have any similar stories.


----------



## kayla's mommy

oh i also have so boobs but thats normal before i start my periods.


----------



## lulu35

*test*


----------



## kayla's mommy

i just tested and it was a negative. so i guess maybe i should just wait till the end of the day to see if af decides to come today


----------



## Omi

All i can think of is that after a mc anything can happen. Seriously, all kinds of weird things started happen after. Its basically just different, is my conclusion. Also, you would know if its an infection as you wouldn't feel so hot about it and it would be rather unpleasant, the discharge, i mean. 

I see you've changed your ticker, so i guess its better luck next time, im sure you'll get there very soon! :)


----------



## kayla's mommy

no my clicker is still the same. i still havent got a period. im starting to get nerves that i may have an infection or something because the Digital i took said negative.


----------



## Dazed

Oh hun, I have read lots of girls who don't get positives straight away. I didn't get a positive on a digi until a few days late.


----------



## kayla's mommy

really so there is still hope for me. my boobs are really sore. and still no sign of af.


----------



## Mellybelle

sore boobs....lots of cm. Sounds like good symptoms to me!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thats what i thought to. im just thrown off by the negative test. as of this morning still no period.


----------



## Dazed

Try a different test. If you get a positive on that and later need assurance, try the digi a few days later.


----------



## Baronessgogo

No actual advice but i'm just really hoping its good news for you


----------



## kayla's mommy

i think im gonna wait a week if it dosent come ill test again. i hope its good news to


----------



## buddie86

I have had BFP's for 3 days now, my AF due tomorrow, I have had no AF symptoms but had loads of cm! I keep going and checking that AF hasn't started. I really hope we both get BFP!! xxx


----------



## foxforce

Sore boobs was my first sign last time, as I do get before af but normally only last a day and they were way more sorer! Then I just felt awful, pale, felt nauseous and dizzy this was when I was a day late.

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Do you use OPKS? I'm just wondering if you are ovulating late? If you do track your cycles and know you ovulated already then ignore that question. LOL

Good luck!! I hope you get the news you're waiting for!


----------



## kayla's mommy

all that you described is what i feel. but im getting negative test.


----------



## kayla's mommy

no i dont use opk i go by my eggwhite cm, but mabye your right mabye i did ovulate late.


----------



## lauralou25

I'm in the same boat! Due af on thursday she's a no show no cramps or nothing! Done a cheapy test using fmu thought it was negative so chucked it in the draw looked at it a hour later and there was a light seconf line but don't know if it was an evap or not! Got really bad heartburn and am tired earlier and have cm!! Gonna wait till thursday if af is a no show then ille be a week late and the ille test then! So nervous,


----------



## MissMaternal

Really hope it's good news for you xx


----------



## foxforce

lauralou25 said:


> I'm in the same boat! Due af on thursday she's a no show no cramps or nothing! Done a cheapy test using fmu thought it was negative so chucked it in the draw looked at it a hour later and there was a light seconf line but don't know if it was an evap or not! Got really bad heartburn and am tired earlier and have cm!! Gonna wait till thursday if af is a no show then ille be a week late and the ille test then! So nervous,

I have had really bad heartburn today and gaviscon not helping any and also waking the last few mornings with heartburn. My last pregnancy first symptom day before bfp was heartburn so fx'd - trying not to think on it too much but can't help it!!


----------



## kayla's mommy

period still no show. i want to take a test today but scared to get that bfn again. trying to hold out till im a week past. first it was the horrible two week wait now this. i usually oly have my period for 3 days so i would have been done with it today.


----------



## kayla's mommy

just toke another test and its negative. again. boobs still hurt and still no af


----------



## lauralou25

Same here bfn again! And still no sign of af! I'm going out of my mind I'm never late and same as u if the witch showed herself when she was supposed to she would of been and gone by now :(


----------



## kayla's mommy

uuugghhh!!! i dont know what to do. i want to call me doctor but the only thing she will do is give me a pee test and say its negative. its like she uses the same test from the dollar tree. well i could just do that here.


----------



## lauralou25

Same here sooooooo fed up!! Don't know wot to do or think!


----------



## kayla's mommy

called the doctor and she told me to wait until my period is a week and a half late. so here i am waiting and hopeing that af never shows and i get a bfp.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls,

My AF is also late and trying not to get my hopes up. I also have lots of cm - it was white and thicker but now more watery. What is yours like?

PS about the digital - I hear digis are less sensitive than some other tests - if you are in the US try a FRER.

G'd luck:flower:


----------



## kayla's mommy

my cm went from thick white, to like white lotion. to clear and then sometimes it comes back white. my boobs are killing me also. i had a two week wait now i gotta wait an extra week in a half. :evil:uugghhh!!!:wacko: i declare this a no :witch: zone. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kayla's mommy

k so now i have diarrhea and still no period. should i test again. im so nerves,


----------



## kayla's mommy

still no sign of af. and a BFN


----------



## lauralou25

She got me this morning grrr but on a good note a brand new cycle! :) hope u get ure bfp or some answers soon! Xx


----------



## kayla's mommy

if the:witch: finally does come, she better have a good excuse of why she is late. or at least give me a no cramp pass. but she still hasnt showed her ugly face.


----------



## Fergie89

how long after ur miscarriage did your periods come ? iv still not had mine :O ...X


----------



## princessjulia

im in same boat kalas mom its 5wks 2 days since d&c no af did test bfn yet im tired but cant sleep and sore boobs i think its 1 those lifes mysteries


----------



## kayla's mommy

i got my first period after my mc 31 days after. im going to the emergancy room because i just saw a lump move from one side of my stomach to the other. scared the hell out of me, so on my way.


----------



## Dazed

Oh no, let us know how you get on!


----------



## kayla's mommy

i didnt end up going to the emergancy room but i did make an appt. to see a doctor on tuesday.


----------



## kayla's mommy

oh and still no period.


----------



## kayla's mommy

took a test last evening and saw a very very faint ine. not getting to happy about it until i test again.


----------



## Dazed

:dust::dust::dust::dust:I'm glad that it seems small enough to deter you from going to the ER and I'm going to send you lots of baby dust!!!! Heres hoping your on your way to a BFP!


----------



## kayla's mommy

doctors appt. today will keep u guys updated


----------



## kayla's mommy

the freakin:witch:got me. DAMMIT


----------



## Dazed

Sorry hun!


----------



## svetayasofiya

booooooooooo

come join the September testers! fx'd for all of us!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks ladies.


----------



## Fergie89

awww , September will be ur month!!! :dust:

was that ur first AF since ur MC??.X

mines still not here :D..X


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fergie have you tested??? I got my AF exactly 28 days after the mc... I know it can take longer but, aren't you going on 6 weeks now?


----------



## Fergie89

yeh was 6 weeks on Friday since my MC,, i took a test abt a week ago and was BFN :( but i dont know if that is too early ... im really really hoping im pregnant!! :D:D:D :dust: :dust: :hugs: to everyone :) xoxoxox


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: Test again!!!! :dust:


----------



## Fergie89

i feel excited about testing , but i dont want to test and its a BFN :( that would just Pee me off lol :L ...X my hCG went to 0 quick aswell ( bout a week n half miby 2 weeks ) and someone told me when it goes down its getting ready to ovulate :) ...X


----------



## svetayasofiya

I went to zero fast too. I know I ovulated before my first AF. We have decided to wait for timing reasons (hopefully Sept. will be my month!), but I have never had so much perfect cervical mucous before like I did when I ovulated after my mc (sorry if TMI). I am sure had I tried I would have fallen pg.... T E S T !!!!!! ox


----------



## Fergie89

i have never really had CM ...and not really had much since the MC either ... iv been takin temps, but i think thats just a waste of time as mine are all over the place & i have no clue how to understand them lol... i will go to the poundshop 2morrow and get a few cheapies :D:D:D when i test i always get too scared to look at the result! hahaha and :dust: for u for September :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D :hugs:


----------

